# مهندس ميكانيكي عتدي مقابلة في شركة المياه الوطنيه



## لا للسرعه (20 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم اخواني
انا عندي مقابلة في شركة المياة الوطنيه 
انا مهندس ميكانيكي لسه ما كملت سنه ياريت تفيدوني كيف حتكون الاسئلة بالمسبه لشركة عملها في تحلية المياه الصرف الصحي
اكيد حتكون اسئلة على قد خبرتي 
بس انا مو عارف اي شي في موضوع الصرف الصحي انواع المواسير مقاساتها كيف تركيبها وغرف التفتيش على اي اساس توضع 

ياريت لو احد يفيدني 
شكرا لكم


----------



## m.aziz_sms (22 أبريل 2013)

لا تقل تحليه مياه الصرف الصحى بل قل معالجة مياه الصرف الصحى


----------



## ms.eldieb (24 مايو 2013)

الله معك


----------



## Mahmoud AbdelSalam (29 مايو 2013)

انا متهبألى انهم هيسألوك عن انواع الطلمبات وانواع المحابس والدوره المستخدمه فى معالجه المياه والانحدارات بالنسبه لخط الصرف 
ارجو ان اكون افدت


----------

